# flat iron making hissy popping sounds.....



## LadyBug

i was just using my flat iron and it was making softhissy popping sounds. that's bad, right? i've had it about 1 1/2, it's a remmington wet2straight. so far it's been great, but i gotta get this figured out before i need it again


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Sorry I cant help you but...

*LadyBug wrote: *


> i was just using my flat iron and it was making softhissy popping sounds.* that's bad, right?*



:laugh: you make me laugh! lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Eeeek! Yeah that doesn't sound good! Was your hair wet when you were using it? (Being that it's a wet-2-straight...) Did you see any sparks?? Maybe it's worth searching some review sites/forums for other users opinions? 

I use GHDs, and they are absolutely amazing but my first pair was one of the very first models, and you could smell burning when you used it. Eventually it just sparked out and died one day when I switched it on


----------



## NZminilops

For a minute there I was confused, thinking what? What's your hair got to do with an iron (clothes/laundry iron) lol! I've never heard them called flat irons before, as they are called hair straighteners here.

Are you using a product with yours? Mine sometimes sizzles and crackles a bit if I use a hair smoothing serum.


----------



## LadyBug

no pruduct, my hair was already dry, i was in a hurry today so i blow dried it and waited for it to dry and then went back w/the FI to zap the frizzies. any way, i think it was the wall.......mom's taking wall paper down in our bathroom and so i was in hers. she had a steamer thingie plugged in for the paper. keep in mind if we both try to blow dry our hair at the same time(me in my bathroom, her in hers)in kills the circuts and she has to reset it. but that's with two blow dries, i've never had problems with a FI and something else. so i didn't even think about it this time.....now neither one of the bathrooms has power in the plug ins....the lights go on, but you can forget your blow dryer/FI/fan/night light/etc. :rollseyes:rollseyes. Mom's calling my friends father as i type, he's in construction....:headsmack

i hope i've amused y'all.................:boohoo:

:help:help:help:help

~A

ETA: we have power!!!!:bunnydance::yahoo:arty0002:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

We have that same flat iron but not the slim one - it's wider. Lexi uses it. now if your hair is wet it might pop a bit.


----------



## LadyBug

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We have that same flat iron but not the slim one - it's wider. Lexi uses it. now if your hair is wet it might pop a bit.



yeah, i know what you mean....but it normally isn't, it goes faster if you blow dry it first


----------



## Bo B Bunny

If your hair is wet, it will pop and sizzle as the water gets hot and dissipates. Kinda like sitting a wet pot on a hot stove.


----------



## LadyBug

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If your hair is wet, it will pop and sizzle as the water gets hot and dissipates. Kinda like sitting a wet pot on a hot stove.


yup. creepy, isn't it?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yep, it sure can be! LOL! 

Be careful of the steam tho, it can burn you.


----------



## LadyBug

i haven't had any trouble with the steam because my hair is norm. fairly dry when i do it, but i have gotten my ear with the side of it a few times:scared:


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I remember getting my first flat iron back in 1997, and I think they were newish back then because I could never find one that had enough heat to straighten my hair properly. My first one didn't even have a heat dial setting! It must have been a safety feature or something, but I recall trying to straighten my hair for about an hour and it looking just as poofy as when I started :X

Nowadays I'm amazed at the amount of heat that comes out of these things. My hair is the type that would make a white person afro if it was short enough, but if I put my flat iron on max heat I look like someone with severely thinning hair. 

I'm too lazy to care much about my appearance these days and I just use Sunsilk's Anti-Poof shampoo and conditioner to stop my hair from expanding into a pyramid. It's the only hair product that's ever remotely worked for me and my laziness.

Sorry I just went off into a tangent there. The only advice I can offer about the hissy popping sounds is to buy a new straightener if it continues. I'd be kinda scared if mine did that!


----------



## pinksalamander

I've never heard them called flat irons either :shock:

I have GHDs too and they are really good. My friend has the Wet2Straight and they do work really well but personally I just don't trust them, straightening is bad enough for your hair anyway, and straightening from wet to dry would damage your hair so badly! Its probably the heat acting on the water making them go funny, I remember when my friend did my hair with them it made that sound.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## missyscove

I had that same straightener for awhile, but I wasn't happy with it. First off, straightening wet hair isn't good for your hair and second off, it always left my hair really frizzy. 
Now I have this one:
http://www.target.com/Ionic-Silver-...F8&index=target&rh=k:nano straightener&page=1
It works really well, much less frizz.


----------



## mouse_chalk

A friend of mine used to have the wet2straight ones, and they made that noise when she used it with wet hair, but never with dry. If it's doing that with dry hair there could be something wrong with them. Then again, it sounds as if the electrics in your bathroom are a bit dodgy lol! 

I can't reccommend GHD's enough. I LOVE them. With a regular pair of straighteners it would take me 45 minutes to straighten my hair- it's really thick and wavy. But with GHD's, it takes me 15-20mins. 

http://www.ghdhair.com/us/

They aren't cheap, but they are soooo worth the money. I got mine on Ebay for a lot cheaper than the official site sells them for


----------



## slavetoabunny

I use a Chi flat iron:

http://www.chiretail.com/tools/irons/flat.html

I have really curly, frizzy hair and couldn't live without it!


----------



## pinksalamander

Yeah, GHDs are definitely worth the money. I tthink if you have any other straighteners that you think are good, when you use GHDs you realise how fantastic they are! I rarely starighten my hair anyway, but I use the GHDs to make quick curls when my hair is looking a bit crap, and it usually only takes me about 5 minutes to make it look good!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> A friend of mine used to have the wet2straight ones, and they made that noise when she used it with wet hair, but never with dry. If it's doing that with dry hair there could be something wrong with them. Then again, it sounds as if the electrics in your bathroom are a bit dodgy lol!


yeah, with my hair being dry and the power messing up within two hours, i think it was the wall....although if it does that again i'll start to worry..........


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I agree with the GHD comments - they are *amazing!* They'll make my hair straight and sleek even on its most unruly days and can make gorgeous curls. Always worth adding to your Christmas list!


----------



## LadyBug

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I agree with the GHD comments - they are *amazing!* They'll make my hair straight and sleek even on its most unruly days and can make gorgeous curls. Always worth adding to your Christmas list!



haha, i've already started my list for my b-day/christmas

D-Collection - Dog Tag - Silver Plated

[size=[url=http://www.jonasbrothersmerch.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=79]http://www.jonasbrothersmerch.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=79[/url]]


Camera

Ice Princess sound track CD

JDRF Charm-http://www.charitycharms.com/judirefoinj.html]


âInsulin is not a cure bagâ-[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/livingdiabetes.219758310]http://www.cafepress.com/livingdiabetes.219758310[/ame]


----------

